# Three ......



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 5, 2020)

Bolt Action Whitetail bucks on some Curly Maple ready to ship.
Used Curly Maple and Testors Waterslide Decal paper.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Satin Polyurethane
using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------

